

Ask HN: How to promote an open source project? - harshasrinivas

I started working on this python app a couple of days back &quot;GITHUB WITHIN THE CLI&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;harshasrinivas&#x2F;cli-github 
and the response seems to be pretty good. I got 25 stars in the last one day alone. As of now, I&#x27;ve been listed under &quot;Trending Python Developers&quot; and my repo has been listed under &quot;Trending python projects&quot;.
Now I am thinking how to promote my repo so that it could reach a large audience.
======
seaneking
Find people with the problem you're solving, and point them to your project.
Quora is great for this. Obviously don't just look for the sell (or the star,
in this case), but if people are asking about source control, git, etc. they'd
probably benefit from knowing about cli-github. (neat project btw, looks like
a nice compliment to
[https://github.com/github/hub](https://github.com/github/hub)).

~~~
harshasrinivas
i'll take that point :) and thanks! :)

------
voltagex_
What's your end goal?

~~~
harshasrinivas
To develop an interface for github inside the command line so that we dont
have to open a browser to use github

~~~
voltagex_
Yep, TUIs are good - but what's your goal for publicising the project?

